# FR Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil - Agents of the Yaun-Ti(Full)



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 6, 2007)

Greetings all. 

For a while now I have been pondering the possibility of DMing a Yaun-Ti based game. Basically I love the idea of the subtleness craftiness that the Yaun-Ti employ when moving into/taking over a settlement. Then suddenly I had a rather twisted thought, instead of basing the adventures around taking over a new settlement why not base it around a  small group of Yaun-Ti Tainted Ones whose mission is to infiltrating another evil organisation.

And that's when it hit me. Why not run the RttToEE adventure with a twist. Instead of being brave heroes out to stop the Insane Doomdreamers from releasing Tharizdun (which destroys the world in the process). Why not be Tainted One agents sent to infiltrate the mad cult to learn it's secrets and stop it from achieving it's goals.

So at this stage I'm checking to see if there are any like minded/twisted souls out there who'd be interest in such an adventure.

It should be noted that this game will be very different from the norm. As the majority of the time will be spent working separately in various parts of the cult, slowly learning more and more information as well as ingratiating yourselves among those you work with.  Also since this is an evil organisation (the cult) that believes in competition among it's members (broken down into four elemental outlooks) expect plenty of backstabbing (both literal and figurative) by others and hopefully the PC themselves.

At some point I may also introduce the regular party of 'good' PC's who are also trying to uncover then shut down the cult. Whether the two groups ever work together I could say, that would be largely up to the PC's from the two groups to decide. Remembering the old adage. 'the enemy of my enemy is my friend'. 

At this stage I'm only looking to see who would be interested in playing on the Yaun-Ti side. 

Due to the type of adventure skills will be very important for ensuring you're not discovered as a spy, or for ferreting out information and sneaking about.  

Since there will be a lot of mundane duties (such as guarding) I'm thinking about handling some post in the form of what your PC's do/uncover over the course of a week. Otherwise trying to RP every hour of ever day will get boring pretty fast. So the boring mundane stuff would be glossed over, while I would go into more detail for significant events.

I can see this game as being tactically, and RP heavy with only light smatterings of combat for most of the game. That is unless you decide to make a direct assault on the Doomdreamers (the Head Clerics)

~~~~

At this stage I would be looking for four 4th level PC's (don't worry about the Tainted One template, that will be onto the character levels) who are able to operate independently for extended periods of time. All skills will be class skills and you'll have 32 points to generate your ability scores. I'll add further character creation details once I've had more of a chance to think about this game.

So post if you're interested, and feel free to submit a character concept for this.

~~~~

*Character Creation Guidelines*
*Campaign Setting: *Forgotten Realms
*Posting Rate: *Once a day (excluding weekends) is preferred
*Number of Players: *3-5 only.
*Race: *Humans with the Yaun-Ti Tainted One Template (see below) applied
*Classes & PrC's: * Almost anything. Let me know what PrC you intend to go for though.
*Level: * 4th (ECL5)
*XP:* 13000
*Ability Scores: *32 point buy.
*Gold: * 9000gp
*HP: *Max at 1st level, then average +1 HP's at every other level. (d4=3, d6=4, d8=5, d10=6, d12=7)
*Books: *Ant WoTC product 'should' be fine. In particular the Arms and Equipment guide has lots of useful gadgets.[sblock=Templates][sblock=Modified Yaun-Ti Tainted One Template]
*Abilities: * +2 Con
*Racial Feats: * Alertness(bonus)
*Special Attacks: *
Poison Kiss(ex): While grappling, a tainted one can choose to smear her opponent with poisonous saliva instead of deal damage. This poison "kiss" can only be used while grappling a foe with exposed skin. The tainted one makes an opposed grapple check instead of an attack and takes a -4 penalty on the check. If she wins, she successfully applies the poison (contact, Fortitude DC 13 + tainted ones Con mod, initial and secondary damage 1d4 Con) by kissing, licking, or lightly biting her opponent.)
Psionics(Caster Level equals character level):
3/day Polymorph [snake forms only]
1/day Poison (DC13 + Con mod)

*Special Qualities: *
Immune to charm and holds spells, and poisons
Spell Resistance: 12 +1/two character levels.
*Languages: * Yaun-Ti, Draconic, Common.
*Level Adjustment: * +1[/sblock][sblock=Amphibious Template]
*Type: * Gains the aquatic subtype.
*Speed: *Swim speed equal to half normal land speed
*Special Qualities: *Amphibious: An amphibious creature can breathe air and water equally well.
*Abilities: *+2 Dex
*Skills: *+8 racial bonus on any swim check. Can move thru water at it's swim speed without making Swim checks. Can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check.
*Level Adjustment: *+0
[/sblock][/sblock]
Use the above character creation guidelines when creating your character.  Anyone may freely apply the amphibious template and everyone must apply the tainted one template.

Also bear in mind that three of the PC's will be working for the Air, Fire and Water temples (the earth temple current has no human members) so it would be helpful if you design your characters to fit in (by selecting elemental languages etc). While up to two others will be assigned to non-affiliated guard posts. 

To keep the game moving along and to ensure that it doesn't get bogged down, you will be required to post your proposed actions for a week. From that I will then run any significant RP or combat encounters and reveal any tidbits of information as you discover them. 

Warning! if you do go wandering off by yourselves you might be placing yourselves into *significant* jeopardy! As the Crater Ridge Mines tend to have buffer zones of wild monsters between the four temples, so be very careful. Having said that there will be plenty of opportunities to make/break alliances with the various creatures you encounter.

This game is going to be set just before the Doomdreamers begin to set their plans into motion, so some of you will take part in setting these background actions up (such as clearing the moathouse, infiltrating Homlett etc). Also at some point down the line (once your suitably established) I will recruit a small party of 'good' adventurers to run this adventure in the usual fashion. It will be up to you to decide whether or not you help or hinder these ones.

And finally this game will have plenty of scope for character development, it will be possible (through hard work and cunning machinations) for you to rise to ruling the various temples and possibly into the upper echelon of the Doomdreamers themselves, so have fun and think big.


----------



## kinem (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm interested.  I'd like to know what options are available before posting a concept.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 6, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> I'm interested.  I'd like to know what options are available before posting a concept.



I'm flexible when it comes to source material. As long as it is a WoTC product it 'should' be fine by me.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 6, 2007)

Hm, I'd like to get into a mostly RP game very much, I'm not good at playing bad guys though.


----------



## Drerek (Jul 6, 2007)

I think I would probably be interested.  I've been playing a FR version of RttToEE for quite some time on Yahoo Groups.  My favorite character exists there, a halfling druid who is slowly going crazy from the influence of the Eye.  I think it would be cool to see it from the other side.


----------



## kinem (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll go with a psion as my spy.  I don't think it'd be any problem for me to role play a bad guy


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 6, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hm, I'd like to get into a mostly RP game very much, I'm not good at playing bad guys though.



While you will be bad guys amongst other bad guys, I won't be RPing anything too nasty.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 6, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> I think I would probably be interested.  I've been playing a FR version of RttToEE for quite some time on Yahoo Groups.  My favorite character exists there, a halfling druid who is slowly going crazy from the influence of the Eye.  I think it would be cool to see it from the other side.





			
				kinem said:
			
		

> I'll go with a psion as my spy. I don't think it'd be any problem for me to role play a bad guy



I look forward to seeing both submissions


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm interested.

A couple of questions -- the evil pc's are working with the Yuan-ti, correct, they are not expected to BE yuan-ti?


----------



## Drerek (Jul 6, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I look forward to seeing both submissions




The mad hin (I've got to post his story to the boards one day, he's now a Druid 9/Warshaper 2) is actually one of the good guys, although there is a distinct possibility that he will become so crazy he won't be playable.

As far as this game, maybe an evil bard.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 7, 2007)

Oooo, I would totally love to get into this.  I think Beguiler might be perfect for this.  Always kinda wanted to try one.


----------



## Drerek (Jul 7, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oooo, I would totally love to get into this.  I think Beguiler might be perfect for this.  Always kinda wanted to try one.




Good call, I had not thought of that.  Maybe a Lurk would be fun too.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 7, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I'm interested.
> 
> A couple of questions -- the evil pc's are working with the Yuan-ti, correct, they are not expected to BE yuan-ti?



You _will_ be Yaun-Ti Tainted Ones. 

This is a template (which I'll post tomorrow) that can be applied to humans, which effectively twists there personality so that they are loyal to and pursue Yaun-Ti goals, as well as giving them a few special abilities.

Don't worry about the level adjustment for this template, I'm pretty much going to ignore it and not factor it in to the equation. Also the template will be slighty different from the current versions of it.

~~~~

Also it should be noted that the four PC's will be inserted in differing parts of the complex and each PC should have some bent/inclination to each of the four elements. 

So specifically I'm recruiting for four PC's to fit into the four elemental slots. (Air, Earth, Fire & Water) this will make it more plausible for your characters to have been 'recruited' by the four different elemental temples. It would also be useful if you can speak the appropriate elemental language.   

I will also be giving the option of the amphibious template to whoever is recruited for the water temple if they want it.

~~~~

Below is a list of the interested parties so far.

Beguiler - Dog Moon
Bard or Lurk - Drerek
Psion - Kinem


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 8, 2007)

I've been intrigued by the Beguiler class when I heard of it, but I don't have the PHB2. :\ I've never played RttToEE though I have read some of the posts for some of the games on here, just the moathouse part.  It'd be cool to play a manipulative mastermind type.  The kind who bends enemies to his will rather than just [insert form of inflicting mortal harm]ing them.  I've always said my evil mastermind motto would be, "I hate having someone killed, it's like anouncing to the world that you can't deal with a problem creativly."  

So anyway, I guess a Bard or a Wizard.  Or even a cleric of a neutralish god.  I haven't decided yet though so if anyone has some ideas they can share that'd be great.  Damn, I really wish I had the PHB2, the Beguiler seems perfect for it.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 8, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I've been intrigued by the Beguiler class when I heard of it, but I don't have the PHB2. :\ I've never played RttToEE though I have read some of the posts for some of the games on here, just the moathouse part.  It'd be cool to play a manipulative mastermind type.  The kind who bends enemies to his will rather than just [insert form of inflicting mortal harm]ing them.  I've always said my evil mastermind motto would be, "I hate having someone killed, it's like anouncing to the world that you can't deal with a problem creativly."



This adventure will be quite different from the usual hack n slash, so your concept sounds like it will fit in nicely. And yes the typical RttToEE adventure can be very combat heavy, particualarly when the PC's start closing in on the head bad guys.  Saying that this adventure has lots of room for RP, which is why it won't be too hard to make it fit my revised concept.



			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So anyway, I guess a Bard or a Wizard.  Or even a cleric of a neutralish god.  I haven't decided yet though so if anyone has some ideas they can share that'd be great.  Damn, I really wish I had the PHB2, the Beguiler seems perfect for it.



Beguiler is indeed very cool. Does the WoTC website have anything on it? 

Regarding your other concepts all of them would work fine. However regarding cleric's, Yaun-Ti *only* follow Sseth (or various aspects of him) unless they have become renegades. As you will be working to further the Yaun-Ti cause, you'd have to worship Sseth.  

However due to the complexities involved, it would be possible to serve Sseth while claiming to be an adherent of the Elder Elemental Eye (as long as you select some of the domains that the other clerics have access to).  BTW Cleric in this game will have a lot more influence than other character types. Because the head honchos are all mad cultist (i.e. cleric's)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 8, 2007)

First post updated with further character creation guidelines.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 9, 2007)

My submission will be a Rogue/Fighter (2/2) bent on becoming a full assassin.

Primary interest would be to infiltrate the Air temple, as "vanish into the wind" is a good modus operandi of an assassin.

Progression would be Rogue 3/Fighter 2, then hopefully be able to jump into assassin PrC.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 9, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> My submission will be a Rogue/Fighter (2/2) bent on becoming a full assassin.
> 
> Primary interest would be to infiltrate the Air temple, as "vanish into the wind" is a good modus operandi of an assassin.
> 
> Progression would be Rogue 3/Fighter 2, then hopefully be able to jump into assassin PrC.



Sounds good.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 9, 2007)

I am thinking about a druid. Preferably within the Water temple. 

Will I have access to any pools or such? Am thinking of a shark animal companion, and focusing mostly on aquatic shapeshifting.

If not, I might go the earth way. With bears and such.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 9, 2007)

Rayex said:
			
		

> I am thinking about a druid. Preferably within the Water temple.
> 
> Will I have access to any pools or such? Am thinking of a shark animal companion, and focusing mostly on aquatic shapeshifting.
> 
> If not, I might go the earth way. With bears and such.



There are pools of water and a large lake but not in all places where the adventure will take place.  So you shark animal animal companion would only be useful a limited number of times. Also getting your companion up to the mountains would be a challenge.

You can aim for the earth temple however at the moment there aren't any humans in that part of the temple, but there are still areas which have aligned themselves with the earth temple. Also if you were crafty enough you could consivably overthrow the existing leaders (troglodytes) and setup yourself up leader. Anything is possible!


----------



## Drerek (Jul 9, 2007)

It looks like I'm leaning towards the bard.  Is Leadership going to be allowed?


----------



## Rayex (Jul 9, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> There are pools of water and a large lake but not in all places where the adventure will take place.  So you shark animal animal companion would only be useful a limited number of times. Also getting your companion up to the mountains would be a challenge.
> 
> You can aim for the earth temple however at the moment there aren't any humans in that part of the temple, but there are still areas which have aligned themselves with the earth temple. Also if you were crafty enough you could consivably overthrow the existing leaders (troglodytes) and setup yourself up leader. Anything is possible!





Hmm.. Earth it is. Will flesh the druid out later today.


----------



## kinem (Jul 9, 2007)

Kenneth Spire is proud of his Yaun-ti heritage and the power it brings, and believes his people are destined for conquest.  He is trained in using the mental powers granted by his blood for combat and information gathering, and hopes to gain personal power by improving his abilities, and political power by impressing the leaders.  As an undercover agent, he typically poses as a 'sorcerer' (or psion, for those who make the distinction) who is an adventurer for hire, but for his latest assignment, he has 'become' a fanatic for the elemental gods.

(ooc: Looks like temples are being grabbed quickly.  I was thinking Air at first, but there's no strong reason he needs to be at any particular element, assuming that humans are able to operate there without problems.  He could be at a non-affliliated post.)

Ken appears as a slender human man, 5'6", with dark brown hair and green eyes.  He bears a staff and a crossbow and knows how to use them, though in a difficult fight his psionic powers will matter more.  Though not possessed of great social graces, he is a skilled liar.  He is not sadistic, but has little regard for the feelings of others, caring only about himself and his ambitions.

[sblock=Kenneth Spire]Kenneth Spire, LE male tainted one human psion (seer) 4

XP 13000 (ECL 5, LA 1)

Str 10 (+0)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 18 (20) (+5)
Wis 13 (+1)
Cha 10 (+0)

hp 21, move 30, init +2, BAB +2, saves: Fort +3, Reflex +3, Will +5
AC 12 (+2 dex), touch 12, ff 10
Medium load 34 lbs, heavy load 67 lbs, max load 100 lbs

Attack quarterstaff +3 melee (1d6, crit 20/x2)
or crossbow +5 ranged (1d8, crit 19-20/x2, inc 80’)

feats:	Alertness*, Overchannel , Talented, Burrowing Power, Psionic Meditation

skills:	(43 pts):	
(ranks/total): Autohypnosis 3/4, Bluff 7/7, Concentration 7/9, Listen 7/8, Spot 7/8, Search 7/12, Knowledge (religion) 1/6, Sense Motive 4/5

Languages:	Yaun-ti, Draconic, Common, Auran, Abyssal, Infernal

powers:	25 (27 w/headband) pp/day, 9 powers known (5 1st, 4 2nd), DC 15 + power level + augment
1st:	attraction, empathy, force screen, inertial armor, mind thrust
2nd:	clairvoyant sense, cloud mind, energy stun, forced sense link

SA/SQ:	SR 14 (= 12 + ½ HD); immune to charm and hold spells, and poisons; Poison Kiss (grapple at –4, Fort DC 15 (Con based), initial and secondary 1d4 Con damage); psi-like abilities: Polymorph (3/day, snake only), Poison (1/day, DC 15)

Equipment: (9000 gp)
Headband of intellect +2		4000 gp	
Hat of disguise (removes headband)	1800 gp
Boots of landing			1000 gp	1 lb
Power stones (psionic tongues, x4)	600 gp
Power stone (fire energy adaption)	150 gp
Potions of cure light wounds (9)	450 gp
Potion of spider climb 		300 gp
MW quarterstaff			300 gp		4 lb
MW light crossbow			335 gp		4 lb
30 bolts				3 gp		3 lb
backpack				2 gp		2 lb
lantern, bull’s-eye			12 gp		3 lb
5 flasks oil				0.5 gp		5 lb
paper (10 sheets)			0.4 gp
inkpen					0.1 gp
ink					8 gp
waterskin				1 gp		4 lb
rations, trail (4 days)			2 gp		4 lb
manacles				15 gp		2 lb
flint and steel				1 gp
20 gp					20 gp		0.4 lb

total					9000		32.4 lb
[/sblock]*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 9, 2007)

The WotC site does have an article about Beguilers, but doesn't have the crucial class info.  I suppose I can just go for Bard.

Can you tell me anything about Sseth?  There's nothing on him in the FR book.

I also don't really know anything about the four temples, so I don't know which to pick.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 9, 2007)

This is what I have so far for my wanna-be assassin.  Still trying to determine what type of combat he will be involved in and the appropriate feats and equipment.

Probably 2 weapon fighting of some kind.



```
[B]Name:[/B] Jerome Blackstone
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 2 / Rogue 2	
[B]Race:[/B] Human Tainted One
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NE
[B]Deity:[/B] Sseth

[B]Str:[/B] 15 +2 (6p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 4	[B]XP[/B]: 13000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +3		[B]HP:[/B] 34 (2d6+6, 2d10+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +5	
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] Str +1 (4th) 
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +3	[B]Spell Save:[/B]  
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -X		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+X	+X	+3	+0	+0	+0	XX
[B]Touch:[/B]	13	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] XX

[B]Spell Res:[/B] 14
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+6	+3	+3	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+6	+3	+3	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+0	+0	+0	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
XXXXXXXX		+X	XdX+X	XX-XX/xX	------
XXXXXXXX		+X	XdX+X	XX-XX/xX	XXX ft
XXXXXXXX		+X	XdX+X	XX-XX/xX	XXX ft
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Yaun-ti, Draconic, Abyssal, Undercommon

[B]Abilities:[/B] Tainted One Template, Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, Immune to charm and holds spells, and poisons

[B]Feats: [/B] Alertness (bonus Tainted One), (bonus Human), (1st), (Bonus Fighter 1st), (Bonus Fighter 2nd), (3rd)


[B]Spell-Like:[/B] 
Poison Kiss(ex): While grappling, a tainted one can choose to smear her opponent with poisonous saliva instead of deal damage. This poison "kiss" can only be used while grappling a foe with exposed skin. The tainted one makes an opposed grapple check instead of an attack and takes a -4 penalty on the check. If she wins, she successfully applies the poison (contact, Fortitude DC 16, initial and secondary damage 1d4 Con) by kissing, licking, or lightly biting her opponent.)

Psionics(Caster Level equals character level):
3/day Polymorph [snake forms only]
1/day Poison (DC16)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 65	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3.5
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Appraise  	+2	0	+2	--
Balance   	+5	2	+3	--
Bluff       	+4	4	--	--
Climb      	+4	2	+2	--
Concentration  	+3	0	+3	--
Diplomacy	+0	0	--	--
Disable Device 	+7	4	+3	--
Disguise   	+4	4	--	--
Escape Artist	+7	4	+3	--
Forgery   	+4	2	+2	--
Gather Info     +2	2	--	--
Handle Animal  	+0	0	--	--
Hide        	+10	7	+3	--
Intimidate	+7	7	--	--
Jump       	+3	1	+2	--
Know: (Local)   +2	0	+2	--
Listen     	+0	0	--	--
Move Silently	+10	7	+3	--
Open Locks   	+7	4	+3	--
Perform   	+0	0	--	--
Ride        	+3	0	+3	--
Search    	+5	2	+2	--
Sense Motive	+2	2	--	--
Sleight of Hand +5	2	+3	--
Spellcraft  	+2	0	+2	--
Spot       	+2	2	--	--
Swim       	+3	1	+2	--
Tumble    	+7	4	+3	--
Use Magic Device+4      4	--	--
Use Rope 	+3	0	+3	--

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]  lb	[B]Money:[/B] 9000gp 0sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	66	133	200	400	1000

[B]Age:[/B] 27
[B]Height:[/B] 6'1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 210
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark
```


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 9, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> It looks like I'm leaning towards the bard.  Is Leadership going to be allowed?



The Leadership feat will be allowed! In fact it would be a handy way to help you take over one of the temples.



			
				Rayex said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Earth it is. Will flesh the druid out later today.



Cool I look forward to it.


			
				Kinem said:
			
		

> Kenneth Spire is proud of his Yaun-ti heritage and the power it brings, and believes his people are destined for conquest. He is trained in using the mental powers granted by his blood for combat and information gathering, and hopes to gain personal power by improving his abilities, and political power by impressing the leaders. As an undercover agent, he typically poses as a 'sorcerer' (or psion, for those who make the distinction) who is an adventurer for hire, but for his latest assignment, he has 'become' a fanatic for the elemental gods.
> 
> (ooc: Looks like temples are being grabbed quickly. I was thinking Air at first, but there's no strong reason he needs to be at any particular element, assuming that humans are able to operate there without problems. He could be at a non-affliliated post.)
> 
> Ken appears as a slender human man, 5'6", with dark brown hair and green eyes. He bears a staff and a crossbow and knows how to use them, though in a difficult fight his psionic powers will matter more. Though not possessed of great social graces, he is a skilled liar. He is not sadistic, but has little regard for the feelings of others, caring only about himself and his ambitions.



Your charater concept sounds interesting. 

BTW you weren't necessarily recruited because you are already a fanatic of a particular element, 90% of the inhabitants aren't religiously inclined, it's just a job.  Feel free to aim for any temple you desire, I can put more of you in a particular area without it being too much of a problem. Saying that going for one of the non-affliated area is just as good and will involve just as much backstabbing.

Regarding where humans operate, basically they operate everywhere except in the Earth Temple. You'll find out the reasons why once the game gets started.


			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> The WotC site does have an article about Beguilers, but doesn't have the crucial class info. I suppose I can just go for Bard.
> 
> Can you tell me anything about Sseth? There's nothing on him in the FR book.
> 
> I also don't really know anything about the four temples, so I don't know which to pick.



I'll try and get some info together regarding Sseth and post it in the first post. Also most of the info about Sseth is in the FR Serpent Kindgoms book.

Regarding aiming for a temple, it's not required that you do this, and to be honest your PC's character knowledge is going to be pretty sketchy, which is why your Yaun-Ti masters have sent you to join the cult, so that determine if it is a threat to them.


			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> This is what I have so far for my wanna-be assassin. Still trying to determine what type of combat he will be involved in and the appropriate feats and equipment.
> 
> Probably 2 weapon fighting of some kind.



Your PC looks very cool.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 9, 2007)

[sblock=Dire Lemming]DL send me your email address and I'll email you some stuff on Beguilers[/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Jul 9, 2007)

*First Draft Char Sheet*

I'm pushing him to be a spymaster (not sure if going to use the Prestige Class or not).  Also not sure which temple to start him in, was thinking Air. 


```
[B]Name:[/B] Bresh
[B]Class:[/B] Bard
[B]Race:[/B] Yaun-Ti Tainted One Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Evil
[B]Deity:[/B] Sseth

[B]Str:[/B] 8  -1 ( 0p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 13,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 26 (4d6+8)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] NA
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 14
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 14 + spell level
[B]Cha:[/B] 19 +4 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    12
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +2          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +2          +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +0          +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Masterwork Dagger         +3      1d4-1     19-20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Auran, Terran, Ignan, Aquan

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Poison Kiss (DC 15)
Psionics (CL 4):  Polymorph 3/day (snakes only), Poison 1/day (DC 15)
Immune to Poison, Charm, Hold
SR 12 + 1/2 class levels (Currently 14)
Bardic Music 4/day (Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1, Inspire Competence)
Bardic Knowledge +9

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Alertness (template bonus)
Negotiator (human bonus)
Skill Focus (bluff)
Skill Focus (use magic device)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 6+3+1=10/level 70 total       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                      7    +4    +3    +14
Diplomacy                  7    +4    +6    +17
Disguise                   1    +4    +2    +7
Gather Information         5    +4    +2    +11
Hide                       1    +2          +3
Intimidate                 0    +4    +2    +6
Knowledge (arcana)         1    +3          +4
Knowledge (dungeoneering)  1    +3          +4
Knowledge (geography)      1    +3          +4
Knowledge (history)        5    +3          +8
Knowledge (local)          5    +3          +8
Knowledge (religion)       1    +3          +4
Knowledge (the planes)     1    +3          +4
Listen                     5    +0    +2    +7
Move Silently              3    +2          +5
Perform (wind instruments) 7    +4    +2    +13
Sense Motive               5    +0    +2    +7
Sleight of Hand            4    +2    +2    +8
Speak Languages            2
Spellcraft                 1    +3          +4
Spot                       0    +0    +2    +2
Use Magic Device           7    +4    +3    +14

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
XXXX                     XXcp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXsp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb

[B]Spells:[/B]
Spells Known
0--Detect Magic, Read Magic, Light, Message, Mage Hand, Open/Close
1--Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Expeditios Retreat
2--Invisibility, Suggestion

Spells per Day:  3,3,1

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 12pp 23gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] XX
[B]Height:[/B] X'XX"
[B]Weight:[/B] XXXlb
[B]Eyes:[/B] XXXX
[B]Hair:[/B] XXXX
[B]Skin:[/B] XXXX
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX

[sblock=Equipment Calculations]
Starting Gold:  9,000  Remaining Gold:  143
Cloak of Charisma +2  4,000
Hat of Disguise 1,800
Wand of Cure Light Wounds 750
Pipes of Sounding 1,800
Masterwork Pan Pipes 100
Spell Components Pouch 5
Masterwork Dagger 302
Traveler's Outfit
Gold Ring 100
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 10, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> I'm pushing him to be a spymaster (not sure if going to use the Prestige Class or not). Also not sure which temple to start him in, was thinking Air.



Nice character


----------



## kinem (Jul 10, 2007)

I have updated my above post with full stats.

LR88, Air seems a popular temple, so you could put Ken there if you want more traditional PC interaction, or put him anywhere else.  I could tweak him a bit for whichever element.

Why is Air so popular?

Air: sounds cool
Earth: no humans
Water: hope you like to swim
Fire: hope you like to swim ... in magma!

BTW, if your campaign world will ever include high level psions, I'd suggest nerfing Energy Stun so that the DC only increases by 1 per 2 points of augmentation.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 10, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> I have updated my above post with full stats.
> 
> LR88, Air seems a popular temple, so you could put Ken there if you want more traditional PC interaction, or put him anywhere else.  I could tweak him a bit for whichever element.



Cool, thanks for that. BTW my preference is for the PC's to be in seperate area of the complex, that way everyone will have an opportunaty to shine as well as gather as much info/influence as possible.


			
				kinem said:
			
		

> Why is Air so popular?
> 
> Air: sounds cool
> Earth: no humans
> ...



I'm not sure why air is the most popular. Out of the four air is currently the weakest temple, while fire is the strongest.   

Regarding the fire and water temple you'll only get a chance  to swim in the water temple, and that is only for a very small part of time. You have to remember that the temples are mostly populated by humans, so they need to be able to get around fairly easily.


			
				kinem said:
			
		

> BTW, if your campaign world will ever include high level psions, I'd suggest nerfing Energy Stun so that the DC only increases by 1 per 2 points of augmentation.



If any spell, psionic ability or feat seems 'too good' then I'd alter them on a case by case basis.  Also you should expect for your characters to possibly reach 13th level.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent, if I don't really have to chose a temple, maybe I could be at the moathouse or someting instead, I don't know.  Always wanted to talk down a dragon!   I was thinking about it and seeing as how he used to be a normal half elf, perhaps he feels that it's now his duty to convert others to the Yaun-Ti cause and share their gift with them... or something.  Of course he's gotta gain their trust first, so he's not going to be preaching or anything, that's just his motivatoin.


----------



## Drerek (Jul 10, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why air is the most popular. Out of the four air is currently the weakest temple, while fire is the strongest.




I was thinking of Air Temple mostly b/c my guy is a bard and I like that its near the Low Gate.  I wouldn't mind the Fire Temple either.  I'll be happy to work with DM and players both to set everything up right.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 10, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> I was thinking of Air Temple mostly b/c my guy is a bard and I like that its near the Low Gate.  I wouldn't mind the Fire Temple either.  I'll be happy to work with DM and players both to set everything up right.



It sounds like you're very familiar with this adventure


----------



## Drerek (Jul 10, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> It sounds like you're very familiar with this adventure




I'm the one with the Mad Hin character.  

[sblock=Spoilers]
After Vori got Rastor and himself unaddicted, they took out the Air Temple and found the dwarven temple area which they returned to the dwarves.  They have also taken out the Fire Temple and just killed the green dragon.  Vori's eyes are now purple, he refers to himself as "we", talks to imaginary moths, has died once and is starting to refer to characters by the names of former characters who have died.    He's a lot of fun.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 10, 2007)

Please post your characters in the Rogues Gallery once they're all completed I'll choose the succesful group.

By my reckoning the following are interested inplaying in this game.

Drerek - Bresh (Bard 4)
s@squ@tch - Jerome Blackstone (Fighter2/Rogue2)
Kinem - Kenneth Spire (Psion4)

Rayex - Druid
Dire Lemming - Beguiler
Dog Moon - Beguiler


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry about the delay.  Storm on Sunday caused the electricity to go out and for some reason, the internet was also affected.

Oh man, two Beguilers facing off to see which, if either, will get one of the spots.  Dun dun duuuun.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 10, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Sent, if I don't really have to chose a temple, maybe I could be at the moathouse or someting instead, I don't know.  Always wanted to talk down a dragon!   I was thinking about it and seeing as how he used to be a normal half elf, perhaps he feels that it's now his duty to convert others to the Yaun-Ti cause and share their gift with them... or something.  Of course he's gotta gain their trust first, so he's not going to be preaching or anything, that's just his motivatoin.




Hey,  IIRC, there is a nearby town to convert.  

Or maybe it isn't that big.  Or that nearby.  Heh, don't have much knowledge about this adventure...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 11, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sorry about the delay.  Storm on Sunday caused the electricity to go out and for some reason, the internet was also affected.
> 
> Oh man, two Beguilers facing off to see which, if either, will get one of the spots.  Dun dun duuuun.



Well! Now that I have had a good look at the Crater Ridge Mines there are eight possible locations in which the group (one of which is the earth temple) where the PC's can be located. So the maximum number of players I could take is seven. although I want to take less than that, so I don't want this to be too unmanagable.

So the group may end up with two Beguilers as you won't have to be placed in the same area.



			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dire Lemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The interesting thing about this adventure is that while the three PC's at the temples will remain fairly stationary, the PC's posted in other locations will get the chance to leave the complex from time to time, including going to Homlett, Rastor, The Moathouse and the ToEE.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 11, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> ToEE.





Hey, maybe we'll find Deren and the others and we can finally find out what happened to Jeb!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 11, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, maybe we'll find Deren and the others and we can finally find out what happened to Jeb!



You had to bring up Jeb didn't you. You know I'm still waiting patiently for Rhun to re-introduce my favourite homesian (that's right Sherlock) Psion.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, if these guys would just surrender we could ask them where he is.

So where do you think my character concept would fit in?  All I've seen of RttToEE is parts of the moathouse.  So maybe I can get those gnolls and that blonde priestess that always seem to be there to be my first loyal converts, that'd be very interesting when the heros got to the moathouse...  Or I could be taking over Hommlett I guess, peasants are pretty easy.  Well anyway, I'll start working on my character sheet.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 11, 2007)

First draft of Romam, the druid of Earth   


[sblock]
Romam

Male yuan-ti tainted one Druid 4

Alignment: Neutral Evil
Deity: SSeth
Size: Medium
Type: Humanoid
Speed: 30ft

Str: 10 (+0) [2points]
Dex: 10 (+0) [2points]
Con: 12 (+1) [2points] + 2template
Int: 12 (+1) [4points]
Wis: 19 (+4) [16points] + 1level
Cha: 14 (+2) [6points]

HP: 24 (4d8 + 4con)

AC: 14 (10 + 3armor + 1enchantment)

Saves: 
Fortitude: +5 (4base + 1con)
Reflex: +1 (1base)
Will: +8 (4base + 4wis)
+4 aginast spell-like effects of Fey.

Init: +0

Base attack bonus: +3

Attacks: 
Spear: +3 (3base), 1d8 damage, Threat 20/x3

Special attacks:
Poison Kiss
Psionics

Special Qualities:
Immune to Charm and hold spells, and poisons.
Spell Resistance: 14

Spells:
Class:
Spells per day: 5/4/3
DC: 10 + spell level + 4wis

Spells Prepared
0: Create Water, Detect Poison, Know Direction, Light, Purify Food and Drink.
1: Detect Snares or Pits, Entangle, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame.
2: Barkskin, Delay Poison, Tree Shape.

Skills:
Skill points: 42
Max Rank: 7
Concentration: +7 (7ranks)
Hide: +9 (7ranks + 2stealthy)
Knowledge (nature): 10 (7ranks + 1int + 2nature sense)
Listen: +13 (7ranks + 4wis + 2alertness)
Move Silently: +9 (7ranks + 2stealthy)
Survival: +11 (7ranks + 4wis)

Feats: 
Lvl 1 - Stealthy
Human bonus - Track
Bonus Template: Alertness
Level 3  - Spell Focus (conjuration)

Languages: 
Common
Terran
Druidic

Equipment:
Spear: 2gp

+1 Hide Armor: 1165gp
Ring of Sustenance: 2500gp
Amulet of Natural Armor: 2000gp
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds x3: 900gp
Potion of Invisibility x2: 600gp
Potion of Owls Wisdom x3: 900gp
Potion of Spider Climb: 300gp
Quaal's feather token, tree: 400gp

235 gp

Sifra, Black bear.
HD: 3d8+6
Initiative: +1
Speed: 40
AC: 13
Base attack/grapple: +2
Attack: Claw +6, 1d4+4
Full attack: 2claws +6, 1d4+4 and bite +1, 1d6+1
Special Qualities: low-light vision, scent
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2.
Skills: Climb +4, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +8.
feats: Endurance, Run.
Tricks: Defend.
Special: Link, Share Spells.

Info:

Not much is known of Romam before the Yuan-Ti found him and sent him to the Earth Temple. His attempt to infiltrate the earth temple was less than sucessfull. However he managed to find himself a place in one of the places aligned with the temple. The nearby complex of Troglodytes proved to be a problem, untill they discovered Sifra, the Black bear who was constantly at his side. 
(as I don't know much about the adventure in itself, and even less about the earth temple and these troggs, I'll leave it at this for now.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm still thinking up my character's background, (mainly because writing up the actual sheet is such a pain) so could you maybe tell me a bit more about how one becomes a yaun-ti tainted one?  I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 11, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I'm still thinking up my character's background, (mainly because writing up the actual sheet is such a pain) so could you maybe tell me a bit more about how one becomes a yaun-ti tainted one?  I'm not familiar with it.



There are two ways to become a tainted one. Either you get captured by the Yaun-Ti and are transformed into a tainted one, by being forced to drink a special concoction, or you're born a tainted one due to your parents being tainted ones.

Rayex:
Please post your character in the RG thanks


----------



## Drerek (Jul 11, 2007)

Looking back over some of the characters, my guy seems to be the only one who has taken Ignan for a language, so having him start in Fire will be fine by me.  Again, I'm flexible.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 11, 2007)

So far this is where I plan on possible placing the characters.

*Air Temple/South Gate:* Kenneth Spire
*Fire Temple:* Bresh
*Earth Temple:* -
*Water Temple:* Gilgalis
*Maingate:* 
*North Bridge:* Romam
*East Bridge:* Jerome
*West Bridge:* Analya


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 12, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> You had to bring up Jeb didn't you. You know I'm still waiting patiently for Rhun to re-introduce my favourite homesian (that's right Sherlock) Psion.




Sorry.  Hope it's not too touchy a subject.    

Should have my character up by the end of the night though.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Raven, could I choose some spells from the Planescape campaign setting?   There're a few that seem like they'd be right up a Beguiler's alley.  The one's I'm thinking of in particular are Impassion on Page 25 of that link, and Kiss of the Succubus on page 26.  Very oddball spells to be sure, but they sound just like something a Beguiler would have.

Oh and also, if it FR where does it take place?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 12, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hey Raven, could I choose some spells from the Planescape campaign setting?   There're a few that seem like they'd be right up a Beguiler's alley.  The one's I'm thinking of in particular are Impassion on Page 25 of that link, and Kiss of the Succubus on page 26.  Very oddball spells to be sure, but they sound just like something a Beguiler would have.
> 
> Oh and also, if it FR where does it take place?



No to planescape spells. I only want to use WotC material. 

And regarding where in FR this is going to be set, I'm still working out that little fact.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 13, 2007)

East Bridge sounds great... if I knew what the east bridge was!    

Actually, anywhere is fine with me.  I figure my modus operandi is to stealthily kill or usurp whereever I am placed.

One question - we (the pc's) are all aware of each other and working together towards the main goal, correct?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 13, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> East Bridge sounds great... if I knew what the east bridge was!
> 
> Actually, anywhere is fine with me.  I figure my modus operandi is to stealthily kill or usurp whereever I am placed.
> 
> One question - we (the pc's) are all aware of each other and working together towards the main goal, correct?



I'll be doing an intor so that all of the characters are aware of each other, as well as giving you the means to communicate with each other and one or two outside agents.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 13, 2007)

My character is more the get people to trust and believe in him so completely that they would betray the temple for him type.  It is his firm belief that it is his duty to enlighten the other races and turn them to the Yaun-Ti's great cause.  Whatever that happens to be.  After all, the most efficient way to get rid of enemies is to make them into allies.  He can speak all elemental languages as well as Gnoll, Sylvan and Elven.  So he could go just about anywhere But he's amphibious (I figured since no one else had used that I would) so the water temple would probably be good.  I was thinking the moathouse would be interesting as well.  Where ever it is, it needs to have people for him to use his 22 diplomacy mod on.

I'll post my sheet in the Rogues Galary.  Note that it doesn't yet have equipment yet because I hate choosing equipment so I always take longer on that.


----------



## Drerek (Jul 13, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I'll post my sheet in the Rogues Galary.  Note that it doesn't yet have equipment yet because I hate choosing equipment so I always take longer on that.



Well I love picking equipment and hate doing background.  Wanna work out an arrangement?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm really not all that great at writing backgrounds, they just happen to be allot more enjoyable than inventory lists.  For one thing, no devil's langua- er, I mean math.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 14, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I'm really not all that great at writing backgrounds, they just happen to be allot more enjoyable than inventory lists.  For one thing, no devil's langua- er, I mean math.




Hehe.  There's a person in my RL group who is HORRIBLE at math, and yet he seems to enjoy the most math-intensive characters in the game.  Makes combats a little annoying, but most of the time, we're like, let me know how much damage when you're done and continue on with the combat.

Okay, a part of me was debating the Beguiler, whether I really wanted to do it or not, or find some other combination, which is why my character wasn't finished and posted.

Okay, DL, I am going to make sure that my Beguiler is different enough in flavor that despite being the same classes, we should still be interesting.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 14, 2007)

Okay I'll close recruitment now, so can you all please look at finishing off your characters then we'll be able to get started early next week.

As I posted previously, I'll post a short intro for the group and then get you all started in your respective areas. From there you'll need to post what you hope to accomplish over a one week period, and then I'll look at going indepth over anything significant.

There will be a lot of mundane stuff that I'll be glossing over (unless you need to go indepth for some reason) and I'll be revealing snipits of info as your character learns it.

I'll post more instructions once I return to work on Monday (it's Saturday afternoon for me here in NZ). Thanks

LR


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 14, 2007)

Cool, so where do you think the reast of us might be going?


----------



## Drerek (Jul 15, 2007)

Another question for when you get back:  Is the Mindbender Prestige Class from Complete Arcane allowed?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 15, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Cool, so where do you think the reast of us might be going?



*Air Temple/South Gate:* Kenneth Spire
*Fire Temple:* Bresh
*Earth Temple:* -
*Water Temple:* Gilgalis
*Maingate:* 
*North Bridge:* Romam
*East Bridge:* Jerome
*West Bridge:* Analya


			
				Drerek said:
			
		

> Another question for when you get back: Is the Mindbender Prestige Class from Complete Arcane allowed?



Sure is.

Okay if everyone can concentrate on finalising your characters sheets I'll look at getting the first post up, over the next two days.  At the moment I'm still trying to locate some maps to give out to you all highlighting what areas your characters are familiar with.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 15, 2007)

Cool, got any specific suggestions for magic items?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 15, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Cool, got any specific suggestions for magic items?



Poisons, items that improve your social/sneaking skills, etc.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 15, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Cool, got any specific suggestions for magic items?




Yeah, I was kinda thinking the same thing.  In my search for items, if I find something perfect for a Beguiler, I'll let you know.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 16, 2007)

So... Any other 1st or 0th level spells I can take for Advanced Learning?  The PHB only has two.  Nystul's Magic Aura, and Ventriloquism.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 16, 2007)

I've decided that this adventure will be placed in Cormyr. I'll let you know the exact location once I've had a chance to look over my maps, I won't be changing Homlett or Nulb, and I'll be placing the Crater Ridge Mines (the adventures main location) in the Thunder Peak mountains.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 16, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So... Any other 1st or 0th level spells I can take for Advanced Learning?  The PHB only has two.  Nystul's Magic Aura, and Ventriloquism.




Spell Compendium has Serene Visage.  Lasts a minute/level, gives insight bonus of 1/2 caster level to Bluff checks.  I'm thinking of taking that one.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 16, 2007)

That sounds very useful.  If you don't mind I'll take it too.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 16, 2007)

Been looking through a few other books, but the books either don't have 1st level ill/ench spells, or they're crappy.  If I do find another good one, I'll let you know.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 16, 2007)

I updated my sheet with spells and inventory items.  I didn't work out the weights for the items yet however.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 19, 2007)

Okay, I've updated my character sheet as well.  Good to go!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry about the delay in getting this going. I've been busy at work! I'm 1/2 way thru doing the 1st, hopefully I get a chance to finish it next week.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 25, 2007)

I haven't forgotten abou you all. Really!  

I've just been swamped with other stuff. I'm also madily trying to find maps to use for the game.

I've completed about 60% of the first mammoth post, and now I working on the individual introductions you each receive to your new place of work. 

Whew so please bear with me! trying to keep up with my current commitments as well as work and this new game is stretching me a bit thin. But once I've completed the intro and found some online maps I should be good to go.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry for pestering you in another game thread.  Just wanted to make sure we were still in the back of your mind.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 25, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Sorry for pestering you in another game thread.  Just wanted to make sure we were still in the back of your mind.



Um thank me I'm welcome!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 25, 2007)

After a mammoth effort I've completed all bar two of the introductions. 

So I should have it all finished and checked by tomorrow.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 25, 2007)

Cool, but don't overexert yourself.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 26, 2007)

Well the IC Thread is now and ready for your posting pleasure. Whew.

Feel free to have a look at any sblocks (that's part of the fun) just remember to keep OOC knowledge OOC. Afterall you will only know what you're told or what you find out thru any informants you acquire.

I'll leave it up to you to post the initial meet and greet with the leader of your areas, after that I'll need to have an idea of what you intend to accomplish over the course of a week. I now have maps for all areas of the Temple of All Consumption, so I will reveal the areas that you're familar with thru your day to day activities.

Also when/if you get to a combat situation I'll need you to post *all* relevant details. this will save me having to go to your character sheets and potentially gettings things wrong/muddled.

Have fun, I know I'm expecting to.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 26, 2007)

Ah!  I want to switch with Bresh!   

So what exactly do you want us to do now?  Are we going to roleplay the "meet and greet" and then get down to the weekly schedule or... Well, how are we going to handle this first part is really what I want to know.

Also, what race does Kelashein appear to be?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 26, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Ah!  I want to switch with Bresh!
> 
> So what exactly do you want us to do now?  Are we going to roleplay the "meet and greet" and then get down to the weekly schedule or... Well, how are we going to handle this first part is really what I want to know.
> 
> Also, what race does Kelashein appear to be?



RP the meet and greet as that will give you a sense of how 'your' area is run. It will also give you and idea what you're up against. Once the inital intro is over with you'll have an idea of what you're role int eh CRM's is going to be, then you can start plotting.

Kelashein appears to be human.

Also I'll post images of what the various temple symbols look like.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 27, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Ah!  I want to switch with Bresh!




Hehe.  Been within the temple 3 minutes and he's already gotten laid.  What a playa.

Man, I like games where I'm evil, but they happen so infrequently that I have no idea what to say.  Hrm.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 27, 2007)

Arg!  I wanna switch with Bresh!!   

Ugh, and +9 diplomacy made a better impression than +22!  Dice hate me!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 27, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.  Been within the temple 3 minutes and he's already gotten laid.  What a playa.
> 
> Man, I like games where I'm evil, but they happen so infrequently that I have no idea what to say.  Hrm.



Glad you're enjoying it, as you'll see I'll tend to gloss over _certain_ things so as not to offend.

I too like evil games as long as they aren't too evil (i.e. to vivid or vile), and while Bresh has had a good start it remains to be seen what the end result is.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 27, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Arg!  I wanna switch with Bresh!!
> 
> Ugh, and +9 diplomacy made a better impression than +22!  Dice hate me!



Tessimon started out at friendly which made his dip check DC lower than Gilgalis. The ones who have it really tough are Analya and Kenneath, their leaders start out as unfriendly.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm having a hell of a time coming up with answers to those two questions.  Seriously, how do you impress someone by telling them your only skills are in chatting people up?  And why _would_ anyone want to join the temple?

Help?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 27, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I'm having a hell of a time coming up with answers to those two questions.  Seriously, how do you impress someone by telling them your only skills are in chatting people up?  And why _would_ anyone want to join the temple?
> 
> Help?



I would avoid honesty at all cost if I were you.

"Actually, I've been sent to find out what you crazy cats are up to, and see if I can possibly take over"   
~~~~
But seriously a little bit of honesty might help as I'd assume that most people would join such an organisation for prestige, power, wealth, kindred souls etc


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, Gilgallis is distressingly unambitious.  Well, as far as gaining personal power goes.  So I guess it's kindred souls... or something. 

Now how to describe my skills...

Oh... I just noticed that Bresh's diplomacy is +14, wonder where I got nine.  Oh well, I feel allot better now.  

So um... does she do that allot?  It seems like it, except that she's certainly not pregnant...


----------



## Drerek (Jul 27, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.  Been within the temple 3 minutes and he's already gotten laid.  What a playa.



Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm really wondering about this medieval birth control. :\


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 27, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I'm really wondering about this medieval birth control. :\




In Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, there's a cheap herb or something which prevents a woman from getting pregnant for a single month.

I think it's like 25gp per month.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, handy.  Heh, I probably woundn't have thought of it, except in BG2 your character's female love interest can actually get pregnant.  Only computer game I've ever played where a character can become pregnant.  Er, well besides with horrible alien larvae that burst out of your chest and kill you at birth.  BG2 was awesome coolness!

So, the question is, did our lovely high priestess remember to take her herb this month?


----------



## Drerek (Jul 27, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So, the question is, did our lovely high priestess remember to take her herb this month?



Actually, Bresh wouldn't mind her being pregnant.  Figure he'd have more influence with the kid in play.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh yes, it'd definitelly be really cool if Bresh had gotten her pregnant.  I wonder how effective that herb actually is.   Only works 97% of the time?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 27, 2007)

WoW! There seems to be a of of discussion about herbs


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 27, 2007)

Well it's serious business.  If she didn't take her herb or it didn't work things could get really interesting in a few months.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 3, 2007)

*poke*  Let's see some minion humiliation here!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 3, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> *poke*  Let's see some minion humiliation here!



Sorry about the delay, I had to unexpectadly had to spend two days away from the office, as well as being swamped with work. Work should be back to normal next week.

Regarding humilation it will be interesting to see the results of this combat.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 3, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Regarding humilation it will be interesting to see the results of this combat.




I believe the results in my combat are mainly determined by one thing: his Will save Modifier.  I'm just hoping he isn't a Monk...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 3, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I believe the results in my combat are mainly determined by one thing: his Will save Modifier.  I'm just hoping he isn't a Monk...



True but the blindness only last for one round!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2007)

Nut shot!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 14, 2007)

Man, this game was looking to be so cool...


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, in another thread, LR said he was having troubles posting because of work and stuff.

Not quite gonna give up yet, but I do admit that it's looking a little grim...


----------



## kinem (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah ... this would have been good ...

LR?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 16, 2007)

If we _ever_ find Jebediah, I'm going to hit him.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 26, 2007)

*Sniff*  Poor Gilgallis, all he wanted was to save everyone from themselves!  But he never had a chance...

*sniffle*

He didn't even see it coming...


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh man, saw a new post and my eyes widened in joy.  I was like 'yay, it's back on' but then I noticed that it wasn't.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, sorry... I just saw that LR had been online that day so I decided to post something to rub in the *GUILT*.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry... I just saw that LR had been online that day so I decided to post something to rub in the *GUILT*.





He pretty much said when he did come back it would only be as a player, and not as a DM. Plus, if he does restart a game, it had better be Adventures in Cormyr. Thodan of Tempus doesn't like sitting around with nothing to fight.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 26, 2007)

What?  He said something?  I thought he just vanished without a word.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 27, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry... I just saw that LR had been online that day so I decided to post something to rub in the *GUILT*.




That day?  According to the clock, it was 1am this morning.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 27, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> What?  He said something?  I thought he just vanished without a word.




What he said


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh, I missed the part where he said he was stopping all together.


----------

